# PXE server setup problems



## balanga (Dec 14, 2022)

I have been using a PXE server for many years after coming across a guide by Warren Block:-



			PXE Booting Utilities With FreeBSD
		


but in the past have used the facilities provided by pfSense and FreeNAS to get it set up. Now I'm trying to set it up on a standalone system following the guide above, but can't get it working properly. I can retrieve pxelinux.0 if I manually get it from the tftp server, and when I try network booting and IP address is assigned, but the bootfile is not retrieved. 
Any pointers on what could be going wrong?


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 19, 2022)

You are trying to set up Linux PXE clients and decided to use Lilo's pxelinux.0 to do so, do I get that correctly?

Did you setup the config files in the tftp's cfg/ directory, containing files according to the MAC address of the client in question?


----------

